
Whatsapp Business Model: How Does Whatsapp Work and Make Money? - ellaclarke21
https://www.vervelogic.com/blog/whatsapp-business-model-how-does-whatsapp-work-and-make-money/
======
cjbenedikt
And the answer is....??? Missing!

~~~
ellaclarke21
And the answer is in the post!

